# New case opener venture>>>



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Another fun venture to try>>>


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

whats on the other side of that nylon (?) biscut?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi,

They will have 5 or 6 non marking pins added.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Is that a 1\4" or 3\8" drive ratchet? Looks good to me - the last case opener I got from you (with 5 non-marking pins set in nylon) works great on some watch backs but is just slightly out on others, so getting a range to fit most/all casebacks would seem to be sensible.

Good luck with this Bry & I look forward to seeing future developments :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks fun, and possibly practical - - but you'll need something to hold the watch as well ?

"World's Strongest Man" winner springs to mind :laugh:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi,

Yer a caseholder is always advised, I'll sort a caseholder design also.

ALSO the biscuit dies will be compatible with Bergeon 5700/Horotec pro case openers.

Thanks Paul,

Yer the caseback slots vary slightly across the Seiko diver range.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Had a PM conversation with Bry, I didn't mean a criticism of the design, rather that you will likely need a holder of some kind to resist the torque you can exert if you use a wrench - - probably one of the cheapo smaller wrenches from an Asian glittershop at 90mm will help you better than a big one - - sometimes smaller IS better :laugh:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Paul,

The wrench shown is a 1/4" wrench with a 3/8" (9.52mm) adapter fitted.

Mel's correct a 1/2" or 3/8" wrench would have overkill leverage!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> The wrench shown is a 1/4" wrench with a 3/8" (9.52mm) adapter fitted.
> 
> Mel's correct a 1/2" or 3/8" wrench would have overkill leverage!


 On the subject of torque and leverage , would a T bar be more effective/ efficient than a ratchet


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes


----------

